# Whites or grays yet??



## nighteyes85 (Feb 27, 2013)

My signs say they should be starting yet to find any. Anyone else finding any yet?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

quite a few popping in sw. mi


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

Found a few Grey's in Berrien County today.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Found some greys in livingston co yesterday..

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

Found these in arenac county









Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

riflerivertroutchaser said:


> Found these in arenac county
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm heading north this weekend thanks for the info. Looks like u at least got a couple nice onesso far down here they've been running very small


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

I know some guys who found 500 this weekend up now near mio

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## furharvester11 (Oct 19, 2007)

hey jacob i got 150 some the other day. Hows the fishing been?


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Im up to 50 in allegan co.mostly greys,few whites.this weekend should be great!
found and left 15-20 of the biggest beefsteaks ive ever seen real fresh too.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Heading to my favorite white spot tonight. Can't wait to see! Will report tomorrow.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Searched for 5 hours today in the elm forests of Mesick. (Places I've found whites in the past.)

Zero morels.

Found 5 verpa bohemica and 4 gyromitra esculenta.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Searched for 5 hours today in the elm forests of Mesick. (Places I've found whites in the past.)
> 
> Zero morels.
> 
> Found 5 verpa bohemica and 4 gyromitra esculenta.


I think it is pretty early for any whites up this way just yet. We are now just finding some blacks. It should be a good weekend for them. I am sure some will however find some whites around there soon. Everything has been delayed by at least 10 days in NW MI.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Went to my favorite white spot last night in SW Michigan. Found a lot of beefsteaks, no morels. A few more days, maybe even a week for me. A little late this year.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Esgowen got our first grey today in Northern Kent co.
Me is starting to think this season will be a bust for the darks, at least for me and those I know.....


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ottawa County 5-8-14


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I found 102 yesterday. Mostly whites, with a couple greys and one half free. What made it even better is I found the mother lode of ramps. I love ramps. I've always seen them here and there, but I found an area yesterday that was unbelievable. I picked half a bushel and didn't really even make a dent in it. Gotta love spring.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

We were up at our cabin in Wexford county this past weekend, our group picked 146 mostly blacks. On average, they appeared to me, to run a bit smaller this year.


----------



## dstanek (Jan 11, 2011)

Found these in Van Buren County yesterday. Mostly all blacks, few grays.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Found 65 grays and yellows Saturday in Washtenaw. About a pound and a half.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm up to 244,mostly greys & whites allegan co.barry co yesterday state land netted 160+ greys & black for a buddy and I stumbled on these turkey hunting..
Try to post pics later,but shows my gallery full with duplicate pics?


----------

